# Hi thanks for the add



## Whateverittakes (Mar 10, 2019)

26 years old guy here.
Got some family and relationship situations that ive been in and would like feedback.

Thanks


----------



## fj5e (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm new here too so I may not be the best person to give feedback but would love to hear what's going on with u.


----------



## Whateverittakes (Mar 10, 2019)

fj5e said:


> I'm new here too so I may not be the best person to give feedback but would love to hear what's going on with u.


I posted in "General relationship questions"

Titled " My situations "


----------

